# Tümmler Motor ?



## Lonny (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe ebend einen Tümmler Aussenborder bekommen  es ist das 75ccm Model welches 2,5 PS hat !
ich suche eine Reperatur anleitung könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen ? Der Motor wurde vor etwa 7-8 jahren Komplett Regenerirt und lief seit dem nicht mehr also neuwertig :m
Doch das Lange stehen hat eihn doch ein wenig zugesetzt und zwar müssen alle Schleuche erneuert werden :c Sonst sollte er laufen !



Grüße: Daniel


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tümmler Motor ?*

Hi!
Ich glaube nicht, dass du für das wechseln der Schläuche eine Reparaturanleitung benötigst.
Benzinschlauch bekommst du in allen Größen im Baumarkt und je nach Model eventuell einen Luftschlauch.


Schau mal, das kosten einen 5er))

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tuemmler-Rep-Anl...ageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m124


----------



## Lonny (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tümmler Motor ?*

Hallo,

ne für den Wechsel der schleuche brauche ich sie nicht  aber da der motor etwas unrund läuft wollte ich mal die verganser einstellungs sowie zündungs werte haben 

Super danke für den Link 


Daniel


----------

